# Does anyone still go out to celebrate NYE?



## Marie5656 (Dec 28, 2022)

*Do any of you still go out for New Years Eve?  Be it to someone's home, a club, whatever?  Or do you prefer staying at home, as you are pretty well holidayed out?
I last went out when I was back in my 20s. I never was a partier, preferred staying home .   I do not often make it a point to stay up and watch any more...usually too tired .  Of course, I would guess most of us celebrated with Dick Clark.

What about January 1st?   I usually just buy something special to have for dinner. To be honest,  due to the storm, I never made it to the store to buy something for a special dinner. May have to make do with what I have on hand here*


----------



## Devi (Dec 28, 2022)

Club? LOL. Any club I went to was a zillion years ago. Nope, we generally just stay in.

And Happy New Year to you, Marie.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2022)

We used to, years ago. The subway is free on New Year's Eve .. did that, once - squashed in like sardines!
Nowadays, we watch Times Square or our City Hall entertainment, until the "ball drop".


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

Nope.. , not that I would mind going out, but  here in the sticks there's only events for the young...


----------



## CallMeKate (Dec 28, 2022)

We don't do anything special for New Year's Eve any longer.  Last time was when we hosted a small gathering, but that was waaaaay long ago. I usually don't even stay awake until midnight but I GET awake at midnight courtesy of the neighbors thinking it's a good idea to shoot their guns off as the clock strikes 12.  That has always annoyed me so much because there are a number of veterans in my neighborhood... at least one with PTSD and that must be horrid for him hearing the shooting that goes on quite a while after midnight.


----------



## Michael Z (Dec 28, 2022)

Some friends from our Christian circle will often have a pot luck and we will go. But usually we are home well before midnight. Hope they have it this year again! I might even try sledding down their hill this year!


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2022)

I *never* did. Loud, drunken revelry is not my style. Besides 12am is way past my bedtime.


----------



## Kika (Dec 28, 2022)

We used to buy a table at a catering hall that hosted NYE parties. We invited some friends and relatives to fill the table for 12. 

Prior to that I had NYE get togethers/open house for a few years.  It became too much work for me.  

Now, for a lot of years, I am in bed prior to midnight and sound asleep.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> I *never* did. Loud, drunken revelry is not my style. Besides 12am is way past my bedtime.


You don't have to get drunk to celebrate NYE...


----------



## bowmore (Dec 28, 2022)

We used to call it amateur hour. All the people that did not drink all year round would go out and get smashed.
We celebrate at home as we do not want to be out on the roads with all the DUI's.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 28, 2022)

When I was (a lot!) younger, I always wanted to go to a fun, fancy, over-the-top, NYE's party. Welp, Huzz and I finally got invited to one when I was in my 30s and wouldn't you know it, I came down with Strep Throat and couldn't go. Now you couldn't drag me to one for love or money. Staying home, eating homemade prime rib and watching dvds is fine with us. (The dog prefers us to stay home anyway, lol.)


----------



## Right Now (Dec 28, 2022)

We used to go every NYE to a club, and I couldn't wait to get home.  Now, if I'm invited to a house party, I generally go.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 28, 2022)

We have invited about 40 here for Sat night, well behaved dogs also welcome but very strict rules, covid vaccines and boosters all logged in book, no smoking drugs or alcohol and all bring something and stay until house is cleaned. The cleanup starts about 11pm all stay till finished unless told otherwise, if you were not invited do not plan on bringing anyone with you, invited guests only, don't like rules don't come, simple as that.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2022)

Pinky said:


> We used to, years ago. The subway is free on New Year's Eve .. did that, once - squashed in like sardines!
> Nowadays, *we watch Times Square* or our City Hall entertainment, until the "ball drop".


Oh, I did not know you watched the ball drop from Times Square up in Canada!  If I'm awake, I'll send you a Happy New Year good wish as we watch it together!  From which network do you watch it?  CBC? or a commercial channel?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2022)

Wayne said:


> We have invited about 40 here for Sat night, well behaved dogs also welcome but very strict rules, covid vaccines and boosters all logged in book, no smoking drugs or alcohol and all bring something and stay until house is cleaned. The cleanup starts about 11pm all stay till finished unless told otherwise, if you were not invited do not plan on bringing anyone with you, invited guests only, don't like rules don't come, simple as that.


I'm not coming.


----------



## C50 (Dec 28, 2022)

New Years starts way to late for me!


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 28, 2022)

Now, when I was a young fella and working for a living, yes, we used to go out on New Year's Eve.  I even remember putting on those silly hats and making a loud noise with some silly whistle that unrolled when you blew it.  Kissing the gals was my favourite part.  I miss that but I don't miss the noise and the drunks.

I haven't done that for at least 2 decades or more.  This year I have some egg nog in the fridge.  I think I will add some "Sailor Jerry" Rum to that egg nog, have a drink or even 2 and wonder why I'm still alive at 76 when almost everyone else I knew is dead and gone?


----------



## jujube (Dec 28, 2022)

I wouldn't mind going to a party but the Spousal Equivalent goes to bed at 9:30 365 nights a year (366 in Leap Years) and I don't drive at night.

More often than not, I end up babysitting and spending the night there.  I'll watch the ball drop on TV and then walk out in the street and watch the neighbors' fireworks.


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Gosh, The last time I went out for NYE was 4 years ago, we celebrated on Sydney harbor.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 28, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up there on not coming!


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> You don't have to get drunk to celebrate NYE...


So true, we shall be at The Bournemouth Pavilion.
It seems that we our out of step with everyone. 
We shall be out partying as usual, along with forty
 or so like minded couples.

Come and celebrate New Year’s Eve in the Bournemouth Pavilion Ballroom.
Your ticket includes an arrival drink, delicious four course dinner with coffee 
plus a glass of bubbly at midnight. The Boogie Bumpers will be swinging you
into the New Year followed by DJ Sam.
Your's truly, being the driver, won't touch alcohol all evening.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2022)

Wayne said:


> Thanks for the heads up there on not coming!


You're welcome.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Oh, I did not know you watched the ball drop from Times Square up in Canada!  If I'm awake, I'll send you a Happy New Year good wish as we watch it together!  From which network do you watch it?  CBC? or a commercial channel?


Usually CBC


----------



## Jules (Dec 28, 2022)

There always used to be a mad panic right after christmas to find a suitable dress for NYE.  For the past 20 years, I’m not even awake at midnight.  The exception was when we were in Vegas.  Amazing fireworks; more amazing was the price for a meal that night.    

I know friends want us to come over and have an early midnight with them.  Sorry, there’re still drunks on the road early in the evening.


----------



## Ceege (Dec 28, 2022)

The last time was well over 20 years ago.  We went to a gathering at a popular bar and spent $40 each for a picked over buffet and sat at crowded tables.  A drunk man was in the parking lot threatening people with a crowbar and the police were called. And while all this was going on a snow storm, that hadn't been predicted, was happening.  I don't drink, so I was the designated driver.  We left and I drove cautiously through the storm and got us home safely.  

When we got home we said we would never go through that again.  So, the Saturday before or after New Years Eve we would go out to a nice restaurant for a great dinner instead.  We enjoyed that so much more.  And stayed home on New Years Eve watching a good movie or the televised celebrations and never regretted out decision.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 28, 2022)

There's a big barn dance close by with a country-Western band 
on New Years Eve.  It would be fun to go.  Love dancin!
But, since I don't know a soul to go with, I'll just stay home.
I'm in the middle of so many projects now anyway!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2022)

In the past, a few clubs, with dinner and live bands, then a few house parties, then hosted a few small dinners but would never do it again. NYE means nothing to me.

An old family custom, bang pots and pans for a few moments outside at midnight. i haven't disturbed anyone that way in many years.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2022)

I sometimes like the 2 ACs (Anderson Cooper & Andy Cohen) making lame jokes on CNN


----------



## Don M. (Dec 28, 2022)

We haven't gone anywhere on NY Eve in decades....let the drunks commit their mayhem.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 28, 2022)

I will be asleep before midnight.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 28, 2022)

Never cared for New Year's Eve. It's just a date on the calendar when people get plastered. My dad got plastered pretty much every day. Being around that was never special or fun.


----------



## Della (Dec 28, 2022)

Wayne said:


> We have invited about 40 here for Sat night, well behaved dogs also welcome but very strict rules, covid vaccines and boosters all logged in book, no smoking drugs or alcohol and all bring something and stay until house is cleaned. The cleanup starts about 11pm all stay till finished unless told otherwise, if you were not invited do not plan on bringing anyone with you, invited guests only, don't like rules don't come, simple as that.


Hmmm.  My dog definitely couldn't come, I do have all my shots including shingles and pneumonia, I don't smoke drugs (or snort them or mainline them,) I don't drink alcohol, and I don't mind bringing something, but I'll be darned if I'm going to clean house in my best party dress.  I wouldn't mind coming over the next day in jeans and t-shirt  to clean, but not that night.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 28, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> So true, we shall be at The Bournemouth Pavilion.
> It seems that we our out of step with everyone.
> We shall be out partying as usual, along with forty
> or so like minded couples.
> ...


I will be there with bells on just for the dance!! Now, I have to rush and find a dress, shoes, that won't kill my feet.  I am so excited (come on, a girl can dream)


----------



## caroln (Dec 28, 2022)

The last time we celebrated the new year was for the millenium.  Went to Louisville, and got a suite at a fancy hotel.  The hotel had different themed parties on several floors and we went to all of them.  Had a blast!  But haven't been interested in going out for new years since then.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 28, 2022)

We furnish the location, parking hot tubs, 2 heated pools, adult and child's we noticed in past years of just how long we were taking to clean all back up so my best friend drill sgt DL said she would supervise it, so it was incorporated as a rule 3 years ago it works very well for all as they all know in advance what will be expected to be done, works great for all really, we have had 1 issue in about 11 years of a guest of an invited guest with a political agenda so after that and her being told to leave our property instantly and given notice of trespass. She left without issue. We will have about 8-10 different languages spoken there Saturday, we get very few no shows nor any negatives, several will spend the night with prior notice given and non-drivers given a ride home within reason distances with as many as usually come somebody will be going their way. I will post a few pictures of it. Most guests are in law enforcement or doctors in medical fields.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2022)

I have not gone out for New Years in 36 years I believe.  A drunk driver (or so it seemed) crossed the center line and was heading right at my car.  I layed on my horn over and over and whoever it was finally swerved away from me in my car.  

If that person hadn't gotten out of my way it would have been a head on collision and only God knows how that would have ended.  I had been with some friends and no drinking was involved on my part.  I was glad to be alive after that!


----------



## Bella (Dec 28, 2022)

When I was young, I went out to clubs or to a house party and celebrated with friends. After we married, my husband and I hosted New Year's Eve because we preferred that to going to someone else's party. Neither of us liked being on the roads on New Year's Eve. So we'd make reservations at a lovely French restaurant that was only a few minutes' drive from us and served a fabulous prix fixe New Year's Eve dinner. Several couples would meet us there, we'd enjoy dinner, and then everyone would join us back at our house afterwards to party in the new year. We'd move the furniture to the walls in the rec room to make room for dancing, crank up the music, and have a blast! 

We did that for a number of years and then preferred to bring in the new year quietly at home with just the two of us. After a sumptuous meal, we'd then settle in and snuggle on the couch to watch the ball drop.

 I miss those times.

These days I have no interest in New Year's Eve and am content to spend it alone or with a few friends. Either way, I make a nice meal and then watch the ball drop. 




Bella


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2022)

Never did much. I have two memorable New Years Eve. I'll be home with the cats. Probably asleep but I don't work Sunday so if I get woke up, it's OK. Sometimes there have been fire crackers around the neighborhood. No parties in the complex so far, thankfully.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 28, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I will be there with bells on just for the dance!! Now, I have to rush and find a dress, shoes, that won't kill my feet.  I am so excited (come on, a girl can dream)


The arthritis restricts our dancing but we do so enjoy the company. We shall probably join in some of the sequence dances, that's a type of ballroom dancing in which the couples dance around the floor in a fixed sequence of steps. All participants perform the same steps and movements simultaneously, so the dancers follow each other around the dance floor and everyone starts and stops at the same time. Progressive sequence is when after each sequence the lady moves on one to dance with the next fellow, great fun until your feet get trodden on. 
Look out for a few photos, I will also post a few of new year's day when we are taking our vintage MG to the Quay where a bunch of foolhardy souls will be raising money for some charity or other by racing across the bay in those tin baths that people once had in their homes. rather them than me.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 28, 2022)

Year ago, a charitable organization here in town used to have the coolest thing on NYE: they rented a hall and had a "casino" set up, 21/Blackjack tables, Roulette, bingo (they were allowed since the money went to charity); non-alcoholic but all kinds of great stuff to eat and it was really fun. We only went one year; I wish they still did it.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Dec 28, 2022)

Nope! By 9:30, I will be in bed.

Now when the kids were still at home, we use to stay up and watch some of the celebrations around the world.

Last time I celebrated outside the home was on a cruise ship in the Caribbean. That had to be in the late 90s. Almost everyone dressed up in their finest and there was a big party on the pool deck. The cruise line gave out glasses of complimentary bubbly at midnight. No one had to worry about DWI.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 28, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> A drunk driver (or so it seemed) crossed the center line and was heading right at my car.  I layed on my horn over and over and whoever it was finally swerved away from me in my car.
> 
> If that person hadn't gotten out of my way it would have been a head on collision and only God knows how that would have ended.  I had been with some friends and no drinking was involved on my part.  I was glad to be alive after that!


My wife can empathise with your experience, she spent her working life in the ambulance service, so many times she has seen how the scenario that you described, had a dreadful ending. So many times lives are shattered by alcohol and irresponsibility. All the medical people from the first on the scene, ambulance service, right through the casualty department at the hospital, to the surgeons and theatre staff who do their best to patch up people's lives. It effects them all.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 28, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100070679552411/posts/226596729706311


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 28, 2022)

Not these days, no.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 28, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> The arthritis restricts our dancing but we do so enjoy the company. We shall probably join in some of the sequence dances, that's a type of ballroom dancing in which the couples dance around the floor in a fixed sequence of steps. All participants perform the same steps and movements simultaneously, so the dancers follow each other around the dance floor and everyone starts and stops at the same time. Progressive sequence is when after each sequence the lady moves on one to dance with the next fellow, great fun until your feet get trodden on.
> Look out for a few photos, I will also post a few of new year's day when we are taking our vintage MG to the Quay where a bunch of foolhardy souls will be raising money for some charity or other by racing across the bay in those tin baths that people once had in their homes. rather them than me.



I know it is too much to ask but might be there someone that could take a video of you and Mrs. HC dancing and the other couples, I would love to be immersed in the dream.


----------



## ArnoldC (Dec 28, 2022)

Staying home.  Watch the ball drop in NYC.  That's getting over for me as its 11:00pm Houston time.  Sharon wakes me up for that and a glass of champaign.

From then until about 2:00am its mega fireworks and shotgun blasts so sleep is out.  Being retired military, I find that a bit disconcerting.  Me and the dog are both under the bed with tails between our legs.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 28, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I know it is too much to ask but might be there someone that could take a video of you and Mrs. HC dancing and the other couples, I would love to be immersed in the dream.


The technology goes above my head, but I do know someone who can. Leave it with me, I will try to get a tango filmed, you can see from this still picture how popular it is.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 28, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> The technology goes above my head, but I do know someone who can. Leave it with me, I will try to get a tango filmed, you can see from this still picture how popular it is.
> View attachment 259254


That would be wonderful!!


----------



## Leann (Dec 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Nope.. , not that I would mind going out, but  here in the sticks there's only events for the young...


Same here.


----------



## MountainRa (Dec 28, 2022)

caroln said:


> The last time we celebrated the new year was for the millenium.


That’s also the last time we had a big New Years Eve celebration. We had an oyster roast at our house attended by a great number of family and friends. Also a lot of children who got to stay up past midnight. We made a lot of good memories that night and still reminisce about it.

But for 2223, I only want to sit at home in my comfortable clothes either reading or watching something on TV.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 28, 2022)

Della said:


> Hmmm. My dog definitely couldn't come, I do have all my shots including shingles and pneumonia, I don't smoke drugs (or snort them or mainline them,) I don't drink alcohol, and I don't mind bringing something, but I'll be darned if I'm going to clean house in my best party dress. I wouldn't mind coming over the next day in jeans and t-shirt to clean, but not that night


If not in jeans and a t-shirt you would be drastically overdressed here, we want all to be totally relaxed here.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 28, 2022)

Not in many years, by midnight I will be sound asleep.   Guess I celebrate in the bed...


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 28, 2022)

Does anyone still go out to celebrate NYE?​'go out'

Yes

Like a light

Every new year seems


----------



## Nathan (Dec 28, 2022)

Haven't "gone out" on NYE since the 80s.     I may stay up 'til 10....or not.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 28, 2022)

Drill sgt DL with Haylee in her scooter my German best friend


----------



## Blessed (Dec 28, 2022)

Wayne said:


> View attachment 259280
> Drill sgt DL with Haylee in her scooter my Germen best friend


I think the drill sargent knows who is in charge, you better straighten up and behave!!


----------



## hearlady (Dec 28, 2022)

I usually fall asleep around 9 then somehow wake up at 12.


----------



## Jace (Dec 28, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I will be asleep before midnight.


Me, too.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 28, 2022)

Over 10 years now it just gets better daily, I hate to say it but the attack on her and becoming a semi full time care person really has brought us closer


----------



## Blessed (Dec 28, 2022)

Wayne said:


> Over 10 years now it just gets better daily, I hate to say it but the attack on her and becoming a semi full time care person really has brought us closer



I have missed something somewhere, was she attacked, why, how.  Is the your wife or partner?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 28, 2022)

An illegal broke in her home crippled her for life she has very little to no feelings in her legs and will never walk again from it, finally she was able to get to her weapon and stop the attack, her attacker did not survive and was never identified, she is my best friend and partner. He broke her jaw, raped her, broke her spine, and left her for dead. Did he ever get a wakeup call! He chose the wrong one to attack!


----------



## caroln (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm sorry for what happened, but...is this posted on the wrong thread?  I thought we were talking about New Years Eve???


----------



## JustDave (Dec 29, 2022)

Anymore, I'm usually asleep when the New Year comes.  It always seemed like a big deal, but in reality 12 AM on December 31 is just another moment of time.  The whole concept of a new year might make more sense if it were assigned to a solstice.  It's an arbitrary date, for no other purpose than to tie on another drunk, dream that you might get laid that night, or thoughts that something different is about to happen, and that all the troubles of the past are now behind you.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Dec 29, 2022)

Nope, I don't think we ever have!  We have always called it Amateur Night...and a good way to get killed!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 29, 2022)

I have my own tradition, which is to stay home and watch a Coen Brothers movie.  Raising Arizona and Burn After Reading are my favorites, but most are pretty good.  (Not crazy about Barton Fink or the one about the folksinger.)

Unfortunately we have a dinner invitation this year so I will watch the movie on Friday night.  I'm thinking about going back to see Blood Simple, which I think was the first.


----------



## Lilac (Dec 29, 2022)

Worked too many New Year Eves & dealt with too many amateur drunks.  Prefer to stay home & off of the roadways.  If I try to stay awake, I'm usually snoozing in the chair so we are more than likely headed off to bed.

Hubby & I are happier making our favorite snack foods, feeding our faces & watching a movie or two.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Dec 29, 2022)

Wayne said:


> We have invited about 40 here for Sat night, well behaved dogs also welcome but very strict rules, covid vaccines and boosters all logged in book, no smoking drugs or alcohol and all bring something and stay until house is cleaned. The cleanup starts about 11pm all stay till finished unless told otherwise, if you were not invited do not plan on bringing anyone with you, invited guests only, don't like rules don't come, simple as that.


Count me out!  Pretty cheap way to get your house cleaned.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 29, 2022)

House will be totally clean prior to arrival, and I expect the same at departure, we have never heard anyone complain about that most are just thankful we offer our house, pools in summer, hot tubs, also in a remote area with safe parking for all and let anyone stay over that wishes to.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 29, 2022)

We (me & the X) used to go out all the time.  My cousin had a bar and that's where we would go to celebrate.
These days I'm at home safe and sound.  And, usually asleep by midnight.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 29, 2022)

I'll sleep through it. 4am comes early. I volunteered to work New Year's Day because Sir's vacation is over starting Sunday midnight (our work week is Sunday through Saturday), and he wanted to go out to play NYE. Retired Lady also wants to play NYE, so it seemed fair for me to work because NYE isn't a big deal to me. I look forward to New Year's Day without being hung over. The store will probably be real quiet...


----------



## JustDave (Dec 29, 2022)

Lilac said:


> Worked too many New Year Eves & dealt with too many amateur drunks.  Prefer to stay home & off of the roadways.


And the drunks are out there, at least 60 years ago, they were when I was back ended making a left turn off the highway while taking my date home.  What a crappy new years that was.  Actually, I was taking my date home so she could change clothes, because we were invited out to go night-time snowmobiling.  We walked in and her parents wanted to know why we were home so early?  "Because we were in an accident!"  Just what parent's like to hear.  We didn't go snowmobiling of course.  Her father gave me a ride home.  My car had to be towed because it was a Volkswagen Bug, with the rear engine that was rendered inoperable and had to be replaced.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2022)

I might decide to make a nice soup on NYE. Leisurely chopping veg, greens and herbs to add to a steamy pot of gently simmering broth and meat.

Might be sipping a glass of red wine while toasting baguette to rub with fresh garlic and olive oil to eat with my soup.

Little Doggie at my feet, waiting for cooled off bits of carrot and shredded beef. (or chicken)

Then we'll cozy into my quilts and watch TV.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 29, 2022)

Police departments and sheriff's offices here are offering free rides home for those who've been...um...overserved. No charge.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Police departments and sheriff's offices here are offering free rides home for those who've been...um...overserved. No charge.


That's fabulous!


----------



## Lilac (Dec 29, 2022)

Our local county used to have free rides (sponsered by several businesses & county officials) if you called a certain number which was one digit off of the dispatch number.  More than once they couldn't dial it right & got dispatch.  We would transfer them to the right number & stay on the line to make sure they got their ride.  

This year I haven't seen the add for this service on any of the local TV channels which usually started before Christmas, so I don't know if they are still doing it or not.  

If our local PDs give a ride, you're not going to get to where you wanted to go.  Unfortunately, many didn't take advantage of the free ride.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Do any of you still go out for New Years Eve?  Be it to someone's home, a club, whatever?  Or do you prefer staying at home, as you are pretty well holidayed out?
> I last went out when I was back in my 20s. I never was a partier, preferred staying home .   I do not often make it a point to stay up and watch any more...usually too tired .  Of course, I would guess most of us celebrated with Dick Clark.
> 
> What about January 1st?   I usually just buy something special to have for dinner. To be honest,  due to the storm, I never made it to the store to buy something for a special dinner. May have to make do with what I have on hand here*


No Marie, we never really went out anywhere to celebrate.  Just stayed home, used to watch the ball drop, but these past years had no interest in that.  We're usually in bed by 11, don't stay up until midnight.  Neighbors will blow off some fireworks, so I usually don't actually fall asleep until 12:30 ish., just another day really.  Happy New Year to you, hope the new year brings you peace, good health and joy.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Dec 29, 2022)

I will be home, dreading all the fireworks and gun shots, that drive the dogs crazy.  I am lucky to be able to keep my dogs in, but there are many out there that will be frightened. Seems like to many do not think about who there actions affect. I want them to be happy. to celebrate but that does not include scaring animals or keeping others from sleep!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 29, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I might decide to make a nice soup on NYE. Leisurely chopping veg, greens and herbs to add to a steamy pot of gently simmering broth and meat.
> 
> Might be sipping a glass of red wine while toasting baguette to rub with fresh garlic and olive oil to eat with my soup.
> 
> ...


Substituting cat fir dog friend, that sounds like a plan to me, @RadishRose !   Red wine….  Hm, does white merlot count?


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 29, 2022)

One guy on Facebook said "Hey. We're going to have a big bonfire at my place, bring your tree, or unwanted, damaged furniture, we'll have a bonfire party for NYD.

So some person posted the laws and it's pretty obvious she's a Debbie downer.

I don't go out as there's nowhere I'd want to be.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 30, 2022)

caroln said:


> I'm sorry for what happened, but...is this posted on the wrong thread?  I thought we were talking about New Years Eve???





caroln said:


> I was asked a question and replied to it.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 30, 2022)

caroln said:


> I'm sorry for what happened, but...is this posted on the wrong thread?  I thought we were talking about New Years Eve???


Sorry, @caroln, I took this thread off track, @Texas seemed to be struggling with something.  Sometimes we have to ask so give others an opportunity to share.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 30, 2022)

The new year's plan have been decided.  I will have my grandson for an overnight.  We will have chili dogs, chips and dip or Fried Shrimp with coleslaw and roasted potatos.  His choice.


----------



## caroln (Dec 30, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Sorry, @caroln, I took this thread off track, @Texas seemed to be struggling with something.  Sometimes we have to ask so give others an opportunity to share.


Oh, sorry, I didn't mean anything by it.  I really thought someone just posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## Blessed (Dec 30, 2022)

Blessed said:


> The new year's plan have been decided.  I will have my grandson for an overnight.  We will have chili dogs, chips and dip or Fried Shrimp with coleslaw and roasted potatos.  His choice.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Son called,(personal trainer) couple of his clents he worked today sent him emails they have tested positive for Covid.  Needless to say now they have to quaratine, so I am being stood up by a 9 year old, well at least I had a date. LOL


----------



## Been There (Dec 31, 2022)

I will be at a party myself tonight. Unless someone gets plastered and starts hitting on the women or making rude comments, it should be a fun evening.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2022)

Been There said:


> I will be at a party myself tonight


----------



## Wayne (Dec 31, 2022)

House is ready here for tonight no one but me enters until later, will be recleaned before guests leave all help do it that attend and trash put in cans, this makes it easy on everyone, we start cleaning at 11pm. All will bring something even cleaning supplies, ice, disposal cutlery and plates and cups. From the past we have a list of what is needed. Even take home containers for uneaten food, (doggie bags).


----------

